# OCI.DLL entfernen?



## Kopfballstar (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
hab folgendes Problem. Muss eine Oracle92 von meinem Rechner entfernen. Geht leider irgendwie nur manuell. Habe alles in der Registriy etc gelöscht. Nur die Datei OCI.DLL im BIN Verzeichniss läßt sich nicht entfernen.
What should I do?


----------

